# Please send CURSED cubing images. Please



## HyperCuber (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello there. I am currently making a compilation of “cursed” cubing images. (See examples)
Please help me by posting images for me to use. Thanks! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 29, 2019)

My profile picture.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Llewelys (Sep 29, 2019)

After doing cross, when all your F2L corners are in the D layer:


----------



## Artemissimo (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## asacuber (Sep 30, 2019)

idea from someone on reddit


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2019)

asacuber said:


> idea from someone on reddit


It actually wasn't hard to make, but wow that just looks so wrong somehow. Nice.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 30, 2019)

Artemissimo said:


> View attachment 10841


That actually looks pretty cool


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Sep 30, 2019)

Alright lads, this is what I got. Sorry Jay lol


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 30, 2019)

Here's some from my insta. I get some of the best lockups ever


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 30, 2019)

SirWaffle said:


> Here's some from my insta. I get some of the best lockups ever


Number 2 is saddening


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 30, 2019)

SirWaffle said:


> Here's some from my insta. I get some of the best lockups ever


WTF happened to #2?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 1, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> WTF happened to #2?


It looks as if someone thought it was a marshmallow and decided to put it over a fire lol. I hope it wasn't an expensive cube


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 1, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> WTF happened to #2?









Its just the best way to set up a guanlong


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 1, 2019)

SirWaffle said:


> Its just the best way to set up a guanlong


Is it that bad? Also what was the talking at the end, it sounded like French to me but I've no idea what it said


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 1, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is it that bad? Also what was the talking at the end, it sounded like French to me but I've no idea what it said


I actually like the guanlong as a budget cube but i used it to make this video as it's so cheap. And yeah it was french however it was very rude so I dont think it would be a good idea to post the translation on here


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 1, 2019)

SirWaffle said:


> I actually like the guanlong as a budget cube but i used it to make this video as it's so cheap. And yeah it was french however it was very rude so I dont think it would be a good idea to post the translation on here


Ok. Lol


----------



## asacuber (Oct 2, 2019)

asacuber said:


> View attachment 10844
> idea from someone on reddit




credit this guy:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/cw2mjp
not me


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 2, 2019)

asacuber said:


> credit this guy:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/cw2mjp
> not me


Its just OLL parity solved except for the flipped edge, then something like 2R U2 2R' 2L' U2 2L. Something like that. Im not great with 4x4 notation


----------



## HooverCuber (Oct 3, 2019)

Just lockups and dumb stuff I do to my cubes


----------



## HooverCuber (Oct 3, 2019)

Solving my crappy 5x5 last night and this happened
Then when I fixed it, I put an edge in wrong and so this happened


----------



## HooverCuber (Oct 3, 2019)

asacuber said:


> View attachment 10844
> idea from someone on reddit


It levelled up...


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 3, 2019)

lo


HooverCuber said:


> View attachment 10870It levelled up...[/QUOTE
> lol


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 8, 2019)

I wasn't going to join this thread but


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 8, 2019)

Look at the bottom right


----------



## teboecubes (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Ash Black (Nov 2, 2019)

they had one job.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 2, 2019)

I've heard it was a very good mageminx.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 3, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I've heard it was a very good mageminx.


That mageminx is amazing for its price lol


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 3, 2019)

You have to be a mage to solve it


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 3, 2019)

this 2x2 average


----------



## gruuby (Apr 4, 2020)

HooverCuber said:


> View attachment 10864View attachment 10866
> 
> 
> 
> Just lockups and dumb stuff I do to my cubes


My mans predicted the Mei GC Yeet


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

What if someone made a video of *Bumping *a cube and it falling apart?

@ProStar


----------



## Scrombo (Aug 27, 2020)

"Surely if I invest in a Gan product, I'll hit sub-20 easily!" - Me, months ago.



Spoiler



(Apologies for the bump. I just thought this was funny.) 
(Yes, this circumstances here are fake. It's just for the meme. I'm inconsistently sub-25 at the moment.)


----------



## freshcuber.de (Aug 30, 2020)

Cursed cubes: Cyclone Boys with wrong polarity and Verypuzzle Slip-3 with twistable corners and edges.
These cubes strictly refuse to stand well aligned in my shelf.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 12, 2021)

I tried this the other day...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 12, 2021)

duncan yeet ball at my local toy store, but what was above it on the rack is even more cursed


Spoiler




Sus


----------

